# Awesome movies to Recommend



## Zero Moment

Do you have a movie that is awesome enough to recommend to all of tCoD? Post it here!

My recommendation:
Once.
It has a lot of great music, and it's pretty moving. It's rated R, though, because it has lots of fuck in it.


----------



## Tomatochu

PULP FICTION!
Great movie, lot's of dark comedy and possibly Tarantino's best work.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Do not watch The Rocky Horror Picture Show. You will never regain your sanity. The songs are catchy catchy, though.


----------



## Fireworks

Seconding *Pulp Fiction* - although the plot is pointless, the characters, scenes, dialogues and the general atmosphere of the movie more than make up for the plot. 5/5, perhaps my most favourite movie ever

*Inception* - Nolan's magnum opus (although he really didn't make any bad movies ever yet imo; he's probably my fave director), although everyone must've seen this one before so not going to go into details; however if you haven't, a definite must watch. very interesting, and the 2nd half is very exciting all the way through, partly due to Hans Zimmer's excellent soundtrack

*The Shawshank Redemption* - the plot is pure genius, especially the last 30 mins of it; Morgan Freeman did wonders with forming Red's character; I can't believe they originally wanted Harrison Ford to be Red, I simply can't see him playing Red anywhere near as well as Morgan Freeman could.

*The Prestige* - another Nolan movie, and although it does have a plothole (which could've even been easily avoided) that bothered me a bit, well the whole Tesla subplot was unneeded, but I'm willing to look past that and in that case say it's 5/5. very interesting and mysterious (Nolan really can't show a movie in a straightforward way if you don't count *Batman Begins*)

*Memento* - yet another Nolan movie, the one that "Brad Pitt was supposed to play in", a very immersive (mainly due to the unique way it's narrated) and deep psychological thriller with a lot of subtle dark humour about a person who cannot convert his short-term memory to long-term and believes only in revenge. 5/5 even more so than *The Prestige*; ironically it would've lost a lot of its quality had the plot been presented in normal chronological order, though.

*50 First Dates* - like the main concept (the short-term memory problem) of *Memento* but want to watch a romantic comedy instead as well? As much as I'm not really into the latter genre, this one is Adam Sandler's best movie hands down. Rob Schneider's lines are especially great.

*Flipped* - ironic to mention this after saying that I'm not into romantic comedies, but actually this isn't of the usual kind either; rather bittersweet story, just the way childhood is; highly recommended to everyone.

*Stalker* - had to mention this, although it isn't for everyone; a deep sci-fi without any sort of cheesiness, with awesome camera work, about existentialist problems, with an amazing climax, and just a very unique experience; but the casual viewers will probably find it a boring, 2 and half hours long waste of time with nothing gained from it whatsoever, so decide for yourself if you want to watch it. 5/5 though, like every other movie I've mentioned until now

*Blade Runner* - sci-fi with gorgeous graphics and soundtrack, and a great plot, characters and lines in general, one of Harrison Ford's best

*The Dark Knight* - another Nolan movie, about Batman. need I say more? (especially since everyone must've seen it just like *Inception*). other than the fact that I can't wait for the last part of the trilogy to come out this year. (and I really fucking hope *Inception* will become a trilogy as well somehow)


as for some animated movies,
*How To Train Your Dragon* - predictable, but still. very likeable characters, decent humour and great graphics all around.

*Up* - also predictable, but a fun watch like the one above; some people I know actually said this one made them smile/laugh at some parts and shed some mantears at others, and I can see why


Honorable mentions:
*Spirited Away* (highly recommended), *Legend Of The Guardians: The Owls of Ga'Hoole*, *Bridge To Terabithia* (highly recommended), *Exit Through The Gift Shop* (recommended for people who care about art), *Back To The Future*, *Babe*, *Inglorious Basterds*, *Peacock* (kinda creepy though), *Big Fish*, *Black Swan* (have never been so grossed out in my life by any other movie scene as much as the toes/skin parts though, but still a great movie nonetheless), *Requiem For A Dream*.

I've been watching tons of movies since I've even started a rym account where I also rate movies and not just music; you might find some other worthwhile stuff on there. Also got over 300 movies on my wishlist heh.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Dannichu

V for Vendetta! So good!

I also really like The Prestige. Pulp Fiction is good, but I think I like Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels more, if we're going for dark comedy.

I can't think of any other objectively 'awesome' films off the top of my head. Will be back if I do.


----------



## MentheLapin

Blastoise said:


> Do not watch The Rocky Horror Picture Show. You will never regain your sanity. The songs are catchy catchy, though.


This. 

And Scott Pilgrim, which is one of my favourite films. It's funny and has a lot of video game references.


----------



## Murkrow

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> This.
> 
> And Scott Pilgrim, which is one of my favourite films. It's funny and has a lot of video game references.


Lots of people said this before I watched it, and while I did catch quite a few I was let down because people had made me expect more :(


----------



## I liek Squirtles

The A-Team. PURE BADASSNESS.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Inception is p. cool but Paprika did it first

and probably waaay better, that movie is amazingly mindfuck but great

Saw The Social Network on Sunday, pretty good movie! Everyone in the movie comes off as a smug asshole in the end, but Jesse Eisenberg's performance as Zuckerberg in particular is amazing. Also Trent Reznor wrote the score so it's automatically cool


----------



## Lili

Little Miss Sunshine is one of my favorites.  And for lovers of musicals the newer version of Fame is pretty good, though a little cheesy.  Also, my new favorite animated movie is The Secret of Kells.  The animation is different, but that's why I like it.  Oh, and there's a cat in it :D


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Toy Story 3. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Sweetie Belle said:


> Also, my new favorite animated movie is The Secret of Kells.  The animation is different, but that's why I like it.  Oh, and there's a cat in it :D


YES

EVERYONE SEE THIS NOW IT IS ABSOLUTELY SUBLIME AND IT TRANSCENDS THE QUARRELS OF HUMANITY AND AND AND

it has a pretty song with irish bits in it


----------



## Aobaru

_V for Vendetta_ made me cry ;-; When the lesbian girl is killed by the government.

Another concur for _Scott Pilgrim_. Best movie for one-liners ever. And the leader of Sex Bob-Ombs is adorkable.


----------



## goldenquagsire

ooh in terms of new stuff, I heartily recommend *Submarine*. it's set in a Welsh village sometime in the 80s (I think it's the 80s? might be the 70s) and it's all about this romance between two teenagers. but it's really not at all saccharine, it's just very funny and incredibly sweet but in a good way. the main character is just like "HOW I SOCIAL INTERACTION" and his love interest is just like "LET'S BURN SHIT" and it is just the cutest thing ever! oh, and Richard Ayoade (Moss from the _IT Crowd_) directed it! go watch it.


----------



## Dannichu

I really, really want to see Submarine! It has Yasmin Paige (who plays Maria in The Sarah Jane Adventures <3) in as the love interest, and Richard Ayoade is the coolest ever.

And V for Vendetta makes me sad when 



Spoiler



Stephen Fry - who basically _plays himself_ in the film - is killed ;;





> Saw The Social Network on Sunday, pretty good movie! Everyone in the movie comes off as a smug asshole in the end, but Jesse Eisenberg's performance as Zuckerberg in particular is amazing. Also Trent Reznor wrote the score so it's automatically cool


And Aaron Sorkin (who wrote The West Wing and Studio 60 and is basically the best writer ever with the possible exception of Joss Whedon) wrote the script! 
...I haven't actually seen it, though. But I want to!


----------



## Butterfree

_The Social Network_ is quite good; no matter how skeptical you are when you walk in that a film about _Facebook_ of all things could possibly be even remotely interesting, it turns out to pretty much grab your attention from minute one and stay gripping throughout.

It always sort of impresses me more than otherwise when extremely talky films manage to be gripping like that; we're so used to movies being flashy and having action or at least very dramatic things happening that it's hard to appreciate beforehand that movies can be good while being mostly just characters talking. There is a movie called _Tape_ that's a good example; it's based on a play and the whole thing happens in a single room with exactly three characters in it, but once the conversation gets to the point it's really interesting. (Also, it has Wilson Robert Sean Leonard!)

On a somewhat similar note (and picking up on the Quentin Tarantino love from a bit earlier in the thread), I really, really like _Reservoir Dogs_. It's not completely actionless, but it _is_ a heist film in which the actual heist is skipped over during the opening credits and by far the bulk of the movie is just the characters interacting, and it's absolutely brilliant and intense and has really well written dialogue.

And though it is everything but actionless, from Tarantino I also recommend _Inglourious Basterds_; just don't make the mistake of thinking Brad Pitt and company are the protagonists. It may be the most nerve-wrecking film I have _ever_ watched; the sheer sense of tension he manages to set up in the conversations is _marvelous_, and the fact they took care to cast actors that are actually of their characters' nationalities and speak all the languages they're supposed to speak lends the whole thing a lot more believability and flavor. Never mind that there are guys who go around scalping German soldiers and kill Hitler; this is just a really well made movie with some of the most perfect buildup and tension and atmosphere in any film ever.


----------



## Flora

Dannichu said:


> V for Vendetta! So good!


Seconding; gosh I loved it. (My english teacher is _so awesome_ he let us watch it for Guy Fawkes Day. In the US.)


----------



## opaltiger

> well the whole Tesla subplot was unneeded


In what universe is David Bowie playing Nikola Tesla unneeded?

That said. My favourite film is _2001: A Space Odyssey_, which for some reason a lot of people are bored by. I suspect this is because a lot of people do not understand beauty for beauty's sake. It is two and a half hours of perfection, in short. Kubrick is my favourite director; anything he does is brilliant in some way or another. _Dr. Strangelove_ is the best comedy ever made and _The Shining_ is the best horror film ever made. I think it speaks of his talent that he made them both. See also: _A Clockwork Orange_ (Kubrick films ignore the rule about not watching the film before reading the book :D). Speaking of best comedies, _Some Like It Hot_ is up there as well.

Moving on. I cannot overstate how good _Inglourious Basterds_ is, but Butterfree has described it quite adequately. Let me second also the Nolan suggestions, but I find _Following_ (his first film) is possibly my favourite (though _The Prestige_ comes close. DAVID BOWIE, you guys!).

_Metropolis_ is a completely ridiculous film you should probably see if you are at all interested in science fiction. If you like samurai epics (or if you don't) more or less anything by Akira Kurosawa is worth watching.

I'll stop before I move into three hour Russian science fiction films.


----------



## shy ♡

Bachuru said:


> There is a movie called _Tape_ that's a good example; it's based on a play and the whole thing happens in a single room with exactly three characters in it, but once the conversation gets to the point it's really interesting. (Also, it has Wilson Robert Sean Leonard!)


I googled this and around a thousand sex tapes came up. ... Thanks. :[ (I did end up finding it though, hopefully I'll see it soon and it won't be a sex tape in disguise.)


----------



## Dannichu

Bachuru said:


> _The Social Network_ is quite good; no matter how skeptical you are when you walk in that a film about _Facebook_ of all things could possibly be even remotely interesting, it turns out to pretty much grab your attention from minute one and stay gripping throughout.


Have I made you watch The West Wing? Because that's exactly what TWW does - takes otherwise boring political discussions and makes them interesting, funny and relevant. And with some of the best characters ever. SO GOOD. 
I realize we're talking films and not TV here, but.



Flower Doll said:


> Seconding; gosh I loved it. (My english teacher is _so awesome_ he let us watch it for Guy Fawkes Day. In the US.)


That is fantastic XD



opaltiger said:


> In what universe is David Bowie playing Nikola Tesla unneeded?


With Gollum as his sidekick, no less! :DDDD


----------



## Byrus

Videodrome - Probably my all time favourite movie. Yes, it's the one with the "stomach vagina" thing. It's so surreal and nightmarish, and there's lots of creepy imagery.

Meet the feebles - Basically the Muppets on acid.... and it's directed by Peter Jackson.

Brain dead/Dead alive - There's no point in describing this, you need to watch it. :D It's really gory and over the top, but it's hilarious. Jackson directed this one too, and there's a small reference to the rat monkey in his King Kong remake.

Scanners - The origin of that popular exploding head image. I love books and movie about psychic powers, and this pulls it off in an interesting way.

Eraserhead - This movie is fine.

The Fly - The original had its charm, but I prefer cronenberg's remake, even though people complain about the gore. The horrible, gradual transformation added a whole new layer of horror. Seriously, transformation stuff scares the hell out of me. (which is why I'm so obsessed with it now)

Other movies I'd heartily recommend but can't be bothered to explain: Let the right one in, District 9, Alien, Aliens (well, those two explain themselves really), Akira, Kickass, Watership down, Vertigo, Rear window, Psycho, American Psycho, Naked lunch, The Thing (the remake), back to the future (really, if you don't like BTTF then you are clearly soulless) and... blah, something else.


----------



## Phantom

Inception and Shutter Island.


----------



## Dannichu

Watched Submarine! It was _lovely_ <3 It was hilarious (the only really funny line I can remember was "I thought I'd ease the way with some minor arson", but I laughed out loud many times) and adorable and _Welsh_ :D


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Oh! 

How did I forget Doctor Horrible? It's free to watch!


----------



## Lili

Cats Don't Dance is just wonderful.  The musical numbers are great, especially if you're a fan of jazz.  And all the celebrity cameos make me laugh.  Adorable animation, cute storyline, it's probably one of my favorite animated movies.


----------



## Phantom

_My Favorite Brunette_ an old movie where a baby photographer get's mistaken for a private investigator. Funny as hell, it's like spoof on on PI movies. Plus, Bob Hope!


----------



## Professor Wesker

Blastoise said:


> Oh!
> 
> How did I forget Doctor Horrible? It's free to watch!


I totally second that! Nice, cute storyline + funny characters + great songs = instant win!

You all must see Osmosis Jones. You must. It's plenty funny (Bill Murray AND Chris Rock are in it, hell yeah!), has great animation inside of Frank (basically, the human body is a huge city, blood cells are citizens, viruses are criminals, you know the deal), and Lawrence Fishbourne plays a pretty badass villain. Watch it. Now. You know you want to.


----------



## Aletheia

_The Lovely Bones_. One of the few movies that has actually made me cry. Despite this, it's one of the finest films I've ever watched.


----------



## Aobaru

So I've been _obsessed_ with Miyazaki lately. Completely obsessed. I started watching all his movies again, but this time for the music. So I can play "One Summer's Day" from _Spirited Away_ and "Theme" from _Howl's Moving Castle_ on piano now. "One Summer's Day" just makes me tingly when I play it, it's so _amazing_. Like it perfectly captures childhood. "Theme" is just plain _fun_ to play, it's crazy and waltzy at the same time. Next up is _Castle In The Sky_.


----------



## Dannichu

And HOW did I neglect to mention Hot Fuzz and Shaun of the Dead?! I really like Simon Pegg, and these two are definitly his best films. Zombieland is also a pretty funny zombie flick, but not a touch on Shaun. 

I also really loved Where the Wild Things Are, which my sister and I went to see last summer and we ended up in a cinema full of small kids and their parents, and I think we and the parents enjoyed it more than the kidlets did.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

> The Lovely Bones. One of the few movies that has actually made me cry. Despite this, it's one of the finest films I've ever watched.


The book is good, but I thought the film had some derpy moments (like the ridiculously over-the-top bathtub thing near the beginning, the cheesy crashing ships in bottles. And the villain's death scene is hilarious). I feel like the director (Peter Jackson?) put way too much money into special effects when he could have made a faithful adaptation of the novel with a much smaller budget.

I skimmed the thread, but I second Hot Fuzz and Shaun of the Dead like whoa. Movies I love are American Beauty (Kevin Spacey hits his midlife crisis and a whole bunch of stuff goes down), Little Miss Sunshine (dysfunctional family goes on roadtrip to enter the daughter into a beauty pageant), the Monty Python films (er), A Serious Man (1950s Jewish guy's life falls apart and he seeks for the meaning of it all) and probably a bunch of things I'm forgetting. All the previous ones are pretty heavily comedic and most of them have their heartwrenching moments too. Eastern Promises is my current heartthrob but it's only really good if you like Russian mafias in London, naked bathhouse fights, unresolved sexual tension, Viggo Mortensen and Vincent Cassel (and I guess Naomi Watts but her character is so dumb).

There's also some other things I enjoy, but that are more of an acquired taste or a bit weird: Grimm Love (love story set in Germany, with cannibalism, also there's a useless female protagonist no one cares about), The Browning Version (the one with Michael Redgrave, about a teacher whose wife cheats on him and which is overall really depressing but nice at the same time), The Servant (Dirk Bogarde goes to work as a manservant for an upper-class guy, then starts to slowly control his life), Englar Alheimsins (about a schizophrenic man in Iceland. I thought it was going to be funny from the basic premise I read on a site ("man goes to psychiatric hospital and ends up with a moody professor, a guy who thinks he wrote the Beatles' songs and a dude who thinks he's Hitler, doh ho ho") and then I watched it and ended up crying like a little bitch at three separate times. It does have some unexpectedly hilarious moments though), etc.
Fucking Amal is also pretty good if you like coming-of age lesbian Swedish films.


PS: Am I the only one who thought Inglourious Basterds was sort of disappointing? I mean I thought the beginning with Landa and the French guy's house was _fucking amazing_ (and I guess you could watch it just for that because it's that good) but then I had to force myself to sit through the rest of the film. The pie scene was also good (Landa is just a good character) but I couldn't get into anything else because everyone who isn't Landa is completely retarded. Literally anyone who walks into the frame. And killing Hitler at the end really ruined it completely :/. It seems like such a half-assed Nazi revenge movie.
I mean the actual filming and the dialogue were good, and I've liked all the other Tarantino movies I've seen, but ugh this one. Personal nitpicking though, I'm pretty sure I'm missing the point since it's really widely acclaimed so go for it.


----------



## Solefald

*Dead Man’s Shoes* is brilliant if you want a dark, revenge-fuelled thriller. Good acting, great soundtrack and a convincingly played main character.  I find it kinda emotionally draining - the ending gets me every time.

I love *This Is England* too (coincidentally by the same guy that did Dead Man’s Shoes). The tension and realism in one of the final scenes is almost unbearable. 

On the other hand, if awful, campy ‘horror’ musicals are more your thing, *Repo! The Genetic Opera* is good for a laugh.


----------



## David12

My Top 10 movies:
American Gangster
LOTR
Black swan
The social network
300
Gladiator
Pirates of Caribbean
The Color Purple
Precious
For colored girls
Matrix
American Pie
Toy Story 3
HellBoy


----------



## reecemysocksoff

rather than post a list of recommended films (too many to choose from) I'll  talk about a film I saw recently.


For those in the UK, GO.SEE.ATTACK THE BLOCK.
It's exciting,tense,funny,scary and strangely thought provoking. I know many won't see it purely because of the fact it deals with "chavs" but look past that and you'll find one of the best british films since This Is England. It's brilliantly shot and brilliantly acted, so don't let the films rather bizzare premise put you off too much and give it a go =)

I also suggest those from other areas of the globe to give it a look when it screens in your respective country, as It depicts a much darker and realistic (bar the aliens obviously)approach to british life than more recent films like "The King's Speech" ever did. 

Trailer's here for those who haven't heard of it =) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cD0gm7dHKKc


----------



## Harlequin

I second Vlad's American Beauty and I was going to suggest it myself. :( ANOTHER MUST SEE imo is *East is East*, which is a story set in 1971 Salford. It's wonderful to watch, and whilst there are funny moments I wouldn't personally call it a _comedy_. It's about a Pakistani family living in the UK, where the husband's second wife is a British woman and his children have grown up considering themselves British.

It's a really good watch, and apparently there's a sequel being released some time this year called West is West which is set in Pakistan.


----------



## Eclipse

Aobaru said:


> So I've been _obsessed_ with Miyazaki lately. Completely obsessed. I started watching all his movies again, but this time for the music. So I can play "One Summer's Day" from _Spirited Away_ and "Theme" from _Howl's Moving Castle_ on piano now. "One Summer's Day" just makes me tingly when I play it, it's so _amazing_. Like it perfectly captures childhood. "Theme" is just plain _fun_ to play, it's crazy and waltzy at the same time. Next up is _Castle In The Sky_.


Oh my god, this! Miyazaki's films are just beautiful, in everything. Animation, music, plot... It's just pure awesome.

Joe Hisaishi orchestrates all of the film's soundtracks and personally, I find all of his works ear candy. His Piano Story albums are great. <3

And in vein of my favorite animated films, everything by Pixar, and "Summer Wars".


----------



## Dannichu

Oooh, I want to see Attack the Block, but nobody will come to see it with me ): 

And I watched American Beauty when I was something like 10 years old because I couldn't sleep and it was on TV and all I remember was a woman shooting a guy at the beginning? I want to rewatch it, though, mostly because Allison Janney's in it <3

And my Race and Identity lecturer thinks East is East is the best thing ever, and if Harle agrees, how can I say no? *adds to mental list*

Also throwing One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest out there because it's a) brilliant, and b) my dad and I's 'It's Sunday and there's nothing else on' film :)


----------



## Strife89

Many, many of my favorites are older animated films.


*The Iron Giant* (1999). A young boy befriends a huge robot that recently crash-landed on Earth, and ends up teaching him what he knows about what it means to be good.

*9* (2009). Nine tiny mechanical beings are brought to life by a scientist as humanity comes to an end. But when one of them accidentally awakens a sentient machine driven to madness, they must all band together to shut it back down.

*Avatar* (2009). Humans land on the distant planet of Pandora to mine it for resources. One of the scouts befriends a local tribe, and as he comes to understand their beliefs, he must choose whose side he is on.

*Dead Leaves* (2004). A short-ish anime film about two amnesiacs that get sent to a prison on the moon. Everything is over-the-top and certain to hold your attention as the pair struggle to find out who they were - and discover the truth is bigger than they ever imagined.

*Finding Nemo* (2003). A timid clownfish's only son is taken by humans to be kept as a pet. It's up to the cowardly father and a forgetful acquaintance to traverse the ocean and find him -- if they can.

*How to Train Your Dragon* (2010). A scrawny young viking who is far better at using his brains manages to down a dragon even the bravest fear. But he can't bring himself to kill it, and instead forges a friendship with an enemy of his people. But when his attempts to impress his father go up in smoke, Hiccup must use everything he knows to show his village the truth - or go down in flames.

*Kung Fu Panda* (2008). A fat fan of martial arts accidentally gets chosen as the Dragon Warrior - or is it an accident?

*Liar, Liar* (1997). A lying liar who lies (a lawyer) who continually disappoints his ex-wife and son suddenly finds himself unable to lie one evening -- and soon discovers, on the day of an important trial, that the "curse" lasts a full 24 hours. In order to save face, he must discover the value of truth -- or risk damaging his career and losing his family.

*Lilo and Stitch* (2002). An destructive alien sentenced to life imprisonment breaks free and rockets to Earth - only to land on a Hawaiian island and be adopted as a "dog" by a misfit girl, and proceeds to ruin her family's lives. But when the _ohana_ is split apart by the increasingly desperate search for "experiment 626", it's up to the "dog" to ensure that nobody gets left behind.

*The Phantom of the Opera* (2004). This film adaptation of the acclaimed musical brings to life the tragedy of a "genius" who despises his hideous face, and the melody of a lovely singer whose voice captures his attention.

*Radio* (2003). A football coach becomes interested in a young boy with a handicap. Both have plenty to teach each other, provided the town lets them. Based on a true story.

*Scott Pilgrim vs. the World* (2010). A bass guitarist must learn how to deal with relationships and seven evil exes. Based on the smashingly successful comics, this film is a fun ride for video game fans.

*Sintel* (2010). A young girl befriends and injured dragon, and goes on a long search for him when an older dragon steals him away. But when she finds him, she must learn to let go of what she perceives -- or face tragedy. A short film made with Free Open Source Software.

*Spider-Man 2* (2004). Spidey has become famous in his own right, but his heroics keep getting in the way of his normal life, and depression sets in. Peter Parker must learn to balance his double life -- or turn in his costume entirely.

*The Blues Brothers* (1982). Two singers are reunited after one spends his time in prison, and they go on a cross-country trip to gather band members, perform shows, and raise money for their "mission from God". Features numerous excellent musical numbers and climaxes with the most epic chase scene of all time.

*The Brave Little Toaster* (1987). Five appliances leave a vacation cottage to seek out their Master, encountering many of nature's perils along the way. But when newer appliances convince them that they're yesterday's trash, they must stay banded together or lose all hope entirely.

*The Lion King* (1993). A lion cub's father is murdered by the cub's uncle, and the cub must learn to face his past if he ever hopes to take his rightful place as king. _The_ Disney movie of the 90s to watch, if you haven't already.

*The Princess and the Frog* (2009). A young, hard-working woman in the Roaring Twenties has big dreams of running her own restaurant - but a kiss from the Prince of Maldonia, done as part of an agreement, leads to them both winding up in a swamp as frogs, searching for a way to turn back. A delightful throwback to the "old style" of animated Disney films.

*Toy Story 3* (2010). Andy packs to leave for college, and a misunderstanding causes the attic-bound toys to be sent off to a daycare instead. But not all is well with the social ladder of the toys there, and escape attempts result in conflicts. A charming, tear-jerking final chapter to the first to films.

*Wall-E* (2008). A small trash-compacting robot with a personality is the only "living" being left on Earth -- until a scout ship from the current human residencies touches down and Wall-E hitches a ride, desperate to spend time with one of the robots on board. A powerful film that details Wall-E's journey on board a cruise ship as he tries to impress E.V.E. - and as the ship's captain slowly discovers the marvelous features of the Earth his ancestors left behind.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Strife89 said:


> *The Brave Little Toaster* (1987). Five appliances leave a vacation cottage to seek out their Master, encountering many of nature's perils along the way. But when newer appliances convince them that they're yesterday's trash, they must stay banded together or lose all hope entirely.


man I have to watch dat movie

on a related note, I thought Up was pretty amazing as an animated picture

EDIT: @Vlad- Inglorious bastards is not supposed to be realistic, just violent and funny at times (and I agree Landa is awesome as an actor (dunno the name of the guy))


----------



## opaltiger

Lord of the Fireflies said:


> EDIT: @Vlad- Inglorious bastards is not supposed to be realistic, just violent and funny at times (and I agree Landa is awesome as an actor (dunno the name of the guy))


Christoph Waltz.

Also, while I agree that the whole point of the film is that it isn't historically accurate, it's not really the violence that's important! Unlike, say, in Kill Bill. It's the incredible tension that makes it work. Also Cat People playing over the start of the last act. :D


----------



## Zero Moment

Spirited Away is awesome.
So is Green Hornet and Thor, you should watch them and so should I...


----------



## reecemysocksoff

Warning:DON'T SEE PIRATES OF THE CARIBBEAN 4

Trust me you will be severely disappointed. It's even worse than the atrocious At World's End. Do yourselves a favour and just watch the first one instead...or go see Thor if it's still in the cinema......or wait until X-Men next wednesday =P


----------



## Aobaru

So I'm going through a _Scott Pilgrim_ phase right now, guys! (As you can tell from my avatar.)

STEPHEN STILLS IS GAY!!!!!! :DDDDDD


----------



## Zero Moment

You guys should watch Accepted.
Awesome comedy movie.


----------



## Lili

Two new ones:

White Lion: A touching movie about a young man who believes it is his destiny to watch over a white lion cub he finds in Africa.

The Cove:  A wonderful movie that pretty much inspires you to get off of your ass and do something about animal rights.  A warning though:  it is somewhat 'gruesome' and you shouldn't watch it unless you think you can deal with dying animals that are pretty much being slaughtered.

Bunny and the Bull:  Just... wow.  It's amazing.  It's about a young man and his best friend who go out to Spain after winning a shitload of money betting on a horse race.  The visuals are great, and if you are a fan of The Mighty Boosh, you'll recognize Noel Fielding, Julian Barratt, Rich Fulcher, and even the director, Paul King.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

I'll squeeze in a few random ones.

Lock, Stock, and Two Smoking Guns: A lovely heist movie about a card sharp who screws up real bad, and now he and his friends plan to rob a local gang for the money to pay off the gambling debt. It's like a British Ocean's Eleven. I like the old feel it has, despite being from 1998 it feels like it could be at least 15 years older.

The Princess Bride: I'm pretty damn sure someone has already mentioned it, I just don't want to go through the thread again. It's damned good fun, a great take on the fairy tale with all the tropes.

Twelve Angry Men, 1957: Twelve men on a jury decide on the fate of a teenager convicted of murder. It's all about their interpersonal and some of their intrapersonal conflicts, in debating over whether or not the boy actually did it, they end up exploring a lot of each other. Great film, love the dialogue and conflicts.


----------



## SquishierCobra

One of my all time favorite American-made animated movies (other than Disney) was the ORIGINAL "The Land Before Time".

Pretty short, though, as some Sharptooth scenes had to be cut to keep the G Rating.
Don Bluth is an animation WIZARD.
The huge amount of sequels kinda killed it, though.

On a more mature note, I also enjoyed Monty Python and the Holy Grail. Then again, who didnt'?


----------

